# Sewing patterns



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i know thers a few on this subject but most are sent via pm...

after doing some internet searchign the only patterns i can find are crochetting or knitting (and im not good at either) however im not bad at all with a sewing maching. im looking for ALL patterns, t-shirts, coats, carry sacks, bags ect.
thanks for your help.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

What about this? Also you should e-mail the lady because I had talked to her before and she said she had lots of patterns, for free. :wave: 

http://www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I went to that one.. and I cant WAIT to graduate in April and buy myself a sewing machien and SEW SEW SEW... Guinness will have one in every color and pattern, haha.. (well, the manly patterns  )

Her story about her chihuahuas is very sad.. I was in tears reading it. 

I only saw two patterns though.. one for the vest and one for the dress.. any others I missed?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I only saw those two patterns also.


----------

